# Off on our travels again.



## Capt Lightning (Oct 22, 2018)

We can't stand it any longer so we're running off  and once again.  We're packing our cases and are off to Berlin.  Single flight is only £24 - costs almost as much for the suitcase!  We've booked what looks like a nice hotel not too far from the centre and shops.


We haven't been to Berlin since our elder daughter was studying at the Techniche Universitat , in the Tiergarten district and I was working in Hamburg at the same time.   It's also younger daughter's birthday, so she and  OH are also off too - on yet another trip to Barcelona.


Hope to have a few photos for you.


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2018)

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)

Have fun!!   I'm getting things ready to pack in our RV; we'll be heading out soon for parts unknown.  :banana:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 22, 2018)

Our daughters travel a lot, but don't take many photos.  As they say, most things you want to take photos of are buildings and monuments.  You can go on-line and find plenty of good photos without people getting in the way.  On her last trip to the states, our elder daughter took one photo - and that was of a raccoon eating a  burger!


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> We can't stand it any longer so we're running off  and once again.  We're packing our cases and are off to Berlin.  Single flight is only £24 - costs almost as much for the suitcase!  We've booked what looks like a nice hotel not too far from the centre and shops.
> 
> 
> We haven't been to Berlin since our elder daughter was studying at the Techniche Universitat , in the Tiergarten district and I was working in Hamburg at the same time.   It's also younger daughter's birthday, so she and  OH are also off too - on yet another trip to Barcelona.
> ...



What airline do you fly?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2018)

I like to see photos of people in foreign countries in traditional places; eating, shopping, laughing etc.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 23, 2018)

Oldman, On this occasion, it's with Easyjet, Britain's second largest airline.   It's a no-frills airline (unless you pay for the frills), but they have a fleet of around 300 modern aircraft (Airbus 319, 320, 321) and a  near perfect safety record (no fatalities and very few incidents in 23 years).  They are somewhat lacking in customer service and it's a very much on-line,  self service company.   Still, when it works, it provides an economical, reliable service across the UK & Europe.


----------

